# Has anyone tried Zero Odor?



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

This seems to good to be true. Has anyone tried it?

Pet Product Advisor


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

No, I've not heard of it.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Colleen, will you let us know if you order it and how it works? 

Scooter really doesn't smell, seems like it's only when it's rainy and he needs a bath anyway. Or were you going to use it to clean up accidents?


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Scooter really doesn't smell, seems like it's only when it's rainy and he needs a bath anyway. Or were you going to use it to clean up accidents?[/quote]

Before the boys we had a dog who was quite ill in the end and he peed on the carpet upstairs. We have tried everything from finding the spots with a black light and every type of cleaner, enzyme product to eliminate the odor...we don't smell it but the boys do. The boys are house broken unless they go upstairs and then they become these little hose, peeing machines and they squirt everywhere. Several people told us that they will continue to do that unless we get rid of the carpet which is only 3 years old. So we have to block the boys from the upstairs and I hate it. I saw this product and wondered if anyone used it.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Colleen, I've never heard of it. Let us know if you try it. Marble doesn't smell too bad, but my rabbits do!
Gina


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Colleen...

I have and had bought it by the gallons when I had my Aussies...
I also have had friends that have tried it and we all agree it works great on odors!

Now that my Aussies have passed on I use it in the can that I use to put my poo bags in until trash day comes... It also works well on furniture and carpets..


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks Diane! I hate buying things that promise so much and then doesn't work. When you used it on the carpets did you put it in a steam cleaner? That is what I plan on doing ....I hate blocking the boys from the upstairs.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I see they are sold out...bummer.

I have used a similar product that is a miracle worker. 
http://www.scoe10x.com/Scripts/default.asp

I use it in laundry (gets rid of "lady smells" and "manly smells"), smelly shoes, and of course on doggie accidents and beds, etc. Stuff is incredible.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Colleen..

I spayed it on the carpet.. I have been buying it direct from this site
(BTW..I gave some to a friend whose cat sprayed in the house and he said after cleaning then using this the smell was gone!

This site has an introductory offer, and also a 30 day guarantee that even refunds the cost of shipping!

If you buy it, let us know if you liked it or not..

http://www.zeroodorstore.com/

BTW..has anyone ever used dryer sheets for deodorizers??? I put them in my trash cans..kitchen, bathroom , also guest room etc..


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey Diane,

Went to the site and started an order for one bottle each of 22, 8 and 4 ounces they wanted 26.95 for shipping so I went surfing the net to see if I could get it somewhere else for less shipping fee...that is when I came across these complaints from customers that they did not recieve the product after paying for it. If it was one complaint I would think maybe it was a miscommunications but there were several. They love the product but the company is not delivering like it has in the past. Have you ordered it in the past six months? Here is the site with the complaints: I'm bummed 

http://www.infomercialscams.com/scams/zero_odor


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Colleen,

I haven't ordered any lately, but never had a problem when I did. I don't recall the shipping being so high either...weird!! Is there a number you can call??


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I also use this product and I'm very happy with it. I plan on putting in an order soon. On the site, Colleen, it list the sizes you are ordering...with shipping at $8.95 for reg shipping....express is $17.95. I have always used reg shipping and get it in 5 or 6 days. In fact, this past weekend I had my grandsons and after they went to bed I got their tennis shoes and sprayed one of each....the next morning they had no problem picking the one shoe that wasn't sprayed !! PHEW. ound:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Anne, I just ordered the Scoe 10X to see if I like it better than the Zero Odor....since it is made in a city very near me. It is guaranteed and they even pay back the shipping if I'm not happy. Nothing to lose in trying. Cicero never goes inside, but I have some spots that my sick Pom peed on when she got so old -- and since I can use it on other odors...trash cans, shoes, etc I think it's worth a try to see if it's better. Thanks for the info. Maybe it will even work on my grandson's stinky gym clothes. ound:My daughter has the "best nose in the world" and if this stuff works like it says, she will be a happy camper. She hates to go into her laundry room with a DH and 3 boys.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Dale..I think Zero Odor should make a body spray for teenage boys...maybe even let them soak their FEET in the stuff!!!ound:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

imamurph said:


> Dale..I think Zero Odor should make a body spray for teenage boys...maybe even let them soak their FEET in the stuff!!!ound:


I had the same thought! I could bathe my boys in it, and then throw Scooter in for good measure!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> I had the same thought! I could bathe my boys in it, and then throw Scooter in for good measure!


Diane & Ann....that is why I ordered the Scoe 10X -- it can be used on people and dogs. I have a feeling with 3 little stinking ball players this stuff might come in handy. A quick body spray before they climb in my car! And why do little boys think it is so funny to fart? ound:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

LuvCicero said:


> Diane & Ann....that is why I ordered the Scoe 10X -- it can be used on people and dogs. I have a feeling with 3 little stinking ball players this stuff might come in handy. A quick body spray before they climb in my car! And why do little boys think it is so funny to fart? ound:


Dale..My step daughter is 41 and STILL thinks it's FUNNY to fart! :brick:


----------



## ciera123 (Nov 23, 2008)

We tried it a while back and while it took the odor out, it also took the color from my carpet!!!:frusty:


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

This forum is too much!!! Throw Scooter in for good measure!! My adult kids think it is funny to yell "fire in the hole" when they fart and have no problem yelling it in public to boot. I think they love to watch my reactions! Dale I went back to the site and enter my info again and tonight it was as you said $8.95 for shipping...have no clue why it stated otherwise the other night....I probably ordered a massive amount and didn't realize it. This weekend we found Woolight Pet Oxygen that removed the odor and pee marks including ones that were clean previously with other products. I was totally amazed!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

imamurph said:


> Dale..My step daughter is 41 and STILL thinks it's FUNNY to fart! :brick:


Diane, when I get the new stuff I will let you know if it works. You might have to order some also to spray butts with. ound:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Colleen, I'm know I can find the Woolight Pet Oxygen and I might put it in a jar and give it to the boys and tell them it's bubble bath. :biggrin1: I've got to find a way to get rid of the locker room smell on these boys.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

The boy funk is bad, they smell worse than Scooter does. Luckily the boys have their own bathroom, my daughter won't set foot in there. (Neither do I!) Still love them though!


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

One year when the kids were little we were going to see my mother and father who lived in Mrytle Beach and I lived in PA. I had a station wagon and we were only in it a short time and I asked "what is that smell?" Amy and Richie started moaning and crying that was Renae's, who was seven years old tennis shoes. They were told to bury them under the blankets and everything else that was in the back of the car. Oh gosh that didn't help you could still smell them. I found a store and bought a can of Lysol and sprayed the inside of her shoes and continued on the trip. It smelled worst!!!! Now remember the old station wagons that you could roll down the back door's window? I pulled over to the side of the road, put down the window and told them to throw them out!! 
Renae burst into tears for they were the only shoes she had with her.....needless to say we went to the shoe store when we arrived at my parents! Today the kids will not let Renae forget what happened for when they get together and Renae's arrives and opens the door the other kids yell "Before you come in here does your feet stink?" LOL!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Well, I ordered and got the Scoe 10X and I like it better than the Zero Odor. You have to mix it with water when you get it - they say it saves money shipping since they don't ship water...just product. Once mixed it has a two year shelf live. Will completely get rid of any odor as long as you spray it directly on the odor. Skunk spray your dog...you can spray your dog, rub into the fur...odor completely gone it promises. Spray smelly butts dry with a towel. Bad body odor...spray body, then shower. You can mix a gallon in a container with a lid...soak feet for a few minutes..then shower...use container over and over. I think I found a soluntion to teenage stinky feet...woohoo. But I have tried it on some old spots I had...odor completely gone with nose on carpet...and stain gone. I will be ordering more of this stuff.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Dale,
Where do you get this "Scoe 10X"? Never heard of it. Sounds like it might be a good think to have...


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

LuvCicero said:


> Diane & Ann....that is why I ordered the Scoe 10X -- it can be used on people and dogs. I have a feeling with 3 little stinking ball players this stuff might come in handy. A quick body spray before they climb in my car! And why do little boys think it is so funny to fart? ound:


Dale, Hey it sounds incrediable and I am ordering the stuff tomorrow thanks for the info. Yesterday I got an email and while I was reading it I thought of you! LOL LOL

*What is a fart! *

_*A fart it is a pleasant thing, It gives the belly ease,*_
_*It warms the bed in winter, And suffocates the fleas.*_

_*A fart can be quiet, A fart can be loud, Some leave a powerful, Poisonous cloud*_
_*A fart can be short, Or a fart can be long, Some farts have been known To sound like a song....*_
_*A fart can create A most curious medley, A fart can be harmless, Or silent ,and deadly.*_

_*A fart might not smell, While others are vile, *_
_*A fart may pass quickly, Or linger a while.....*_

_*A fart can occur In a number of places, And leave everyone there, With strange looks on their faces.*_

_*From wide-open prairie, To small elevators, A fart will find all of Us sooner or later.*_

_*But farts are all bad, Is simply not true-*_
_*We must never forget....Sweet old farts like you!*_

*Kinda brings a tear to your eye doesn't it?*
**
Sheri,

I found this web site for the Scoe x10
http://www.scoe10x.com/Scripts/default.asp


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thank you, Colleen.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Ok Dale, fess up! Where did you order it? I need it!!! Two stinky boys and a stinky dog too!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Colleen...that fart mail is so funny. Yep, teenage boys can be little stinkers. I think I will put the Scoe 10x spray in a cute little bottle for my purse because I will get a chance to spray these boys often:

So far I do love the product. All the reviews are great. I gave some to a friend with cats and she can't believe how it got rid of the cat odor.
Read the reviews and if you don't like it you can get your money back.
Ann....check out where it's made...you might can go and pick some up at BioFog.
Now, I'm off to spray all of DH's shoes. 

http://www.scoe10x.com/scripts/default.asp


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That place is about 5 minutes from my house, I emailed them to see if I could pick it up.

Dale, you're gonna have the best smelling house in town!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

leave it to you southern belles to figure out how to make s#$) smell clean. ound:ound:ound: I'm gonna try it.

I cooked a thai dish the other night that started frying yellow onions... Everything in our house smells like onions... our coats, our dogs, our furniture. I have been running an ionizer non stop...how come sometime you cook and there is no problem and other times it fills the house for days?


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Ann...tell them I'm selling this stuff on the fourm for them and to send me a gallon..ound:ound:

Missy, This spray does not work in the air. You have to spray the item that has the odor for it to work. I also use an Ionic Breeze...it works, just takes a while. Hate the smell of onions or fish in my house!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I will tell them Dale, I'm going to go pick some up from them.


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

This SCOE 10X stuff looks fascinating. Does it really remove the urine residue? Even with a black light? I bought a hoover spot cleaner and it made the spots a little fainter, but I can still see them. I will be all over this stuff if it makes them go completely away.

BTW, I thought Cuba was really good upstairs until I got a black light from work. I was shocked with all the spots I saw; hence, the hoover. I am almost afraid to "black-light" the rest of the house. :suspicious:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Dale, you still liking the Scoe 10X? I find sometimes I like something at first and then realize I don't. I just got a mailing form Chris Christensen for a product called Miracle Air. same idea. Anyone tried it?

http://www.chrissystems.com/miracle_air.htm

Little pricey.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Missy, I do like the Scoe 10X. My daughter's yorkie marks some in my house and I wanted something to get rid of any odor and spots so Cicero wouldn't start trying to mark over them. It has done the trick for me. They state on their site that no product will work "in the air" that the only way to really get rid of odor is to spray directly on the odor. They don't ship water ~ so you mix it yourself and it has a shelf life of 2 years. I think it works better than the Zero Odor. It is probably about the same as the Miracle Air you mentioned ~ but looks like it is 25 dollars cheaper per gallon. I have sprayed a cloth and cleaned Cicero's belly to get rid of pee odor.


----------

